
European law enforcement agencies views 5G e2e encryption as a problem - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/lukOlejnik/status/1155816797179973633
======
mytailorisrich
This is a legitimate concern.

How do law enforcement agencies intercept communications that use 5G E2E
encryption?

